
 How Google's Rankings Algorithm Has Changed Over Time - Anon84
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/how-googles-rankings-algorithm-has-changed-over-time-
======
wensing
Could someone shed some light on the "domain authority" piece? Any clue as to
how this is determined, speaking qualitatively or quantitatively?

The part about 'links as votes' being less important explains why
Stormpulse.com has a higher PageRank than wunderground.com, even though we
only have about 35,000 inbound links whereas wunderground has over 12 million.

~~~
halo
Since this is all a black art and guesswork at best and pseudo-science at
worst...

The most obvious and simple method is to get an average PageRank of all pages
and if it's higher than average use that figure to bias the results as 'domain
authority'.

I think there is some sort of bias towards newness, so more recent links are
worth more, and newer sites are biased to have a higher initial PageRank.

